# COME ...



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

... come si fa a non condividere quello che dice Simone, concordo su tutto!


http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=542bfd684bd1311adf9e28b3975c35bd


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2008)

Dei Pooh non me ne può fregar di meno...ma non mi piace la spocchia di chi finisce per assumere un atteggiamento di superiorità nei confronti di coloro che li apprezzano.
Per gusto e formazione ognuno ha diritto di ascoltare quel che vuole e può trovare conforto e motivo di riflessione dove non ci aspetterebbe.
Ricordo spesso che se tanti avessero ascoltato Orietta Berti avrebbero causato meno dolore e danni a sè e agli altri

*Finché la barca va*


Il grillo disse un giorno alla formica:
"Il pane per l'inverno tu ce l'hai!
Perche' protesti sempre per il vino?
Aspetta la vendemmia e ce l'avrai."
Mi sembra di sentie mio fratello che aveva un grattacielo nel Peru',
Voleva arrivare fino in cielo e il grattacielo adesso non l'ha piu'.

Ritornello:
Finche' la barca va lasciala andare,
Finche' la barca va tu non remare,
Finche' la barca stai a guardare,
Quando l'amore viene il campanello suonera',
Quando l'amore viene il campanello suonera'.

E tu che vivi sempre sotto il sole,
Tra file di ginestri e di lilla'.
Al tuo paese c'e' chi ti vuol bene
Perche' sogni le donne di citta'?
Mi sembra di vedere mia sorella che aveva un fidanzato di Cantu',
Voleva averne uno anche in Cina e il fidanzato adesso non l'ha piu'.

Ritornello.

*Stasera mi e' suonato il campanello, e' strano io l'amore ce l'ho gia'.*
*Vorrei aprire in fretta il mio cancello, mi fa morire la curiosita'.*
*Ma il grillo disse un giorno alla formica:"Il pane per l'inverno tu ce l'hai"*
*Vorrei aprire in fretta il mio cancello, ma quel cancello io non l'apro mai!*


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Ma in questo forum ognuno e' libero di esprimere se stesso?


A me i Pooh e' una vita che mi stanno sul calzo, OK? ... e l'ho detto, OK?


Persa, Ritrovati ... rilassati ... se non t'interessa il mio post/opinione, astieniti.


Ripeto: i POOH mi fanno schifo, da sempre.


VIVA chi Preferisce i POOH.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

*O.T.*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma in questo forum ognuno e' libero di esprimere se stesso?
> 
> 
> A me i Pooh e' una vita che mi stanno sul calzo, OK? ... e l'ho detto, OK?
> ...



Questa me la segno....è troppo bellina.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ciao Marì


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Questa me la segno....è troppo bellina..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Fabrizio, voglio organizzare un club contro i Pooh ... mi voglio vendicare per le torture di anni e anni


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Fabrizio, voglio organizzare un club contro i Pooh ... mi voglio vendicare per le torture di anni e anni


Fammi la tessera và....

Buon pomeriggio Marì!


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

*gn gn gn ....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Fabrizio, voglio organizzare un club contro i Pooh ... mi voglio vendicare per le torture di anni e anni



io...come mi diverto con te...con nessuno mai!

tiè Marì...e bada bene, questa è bellissima





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oUG_JkjxqrE


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Fabrizio, voglio organizzare un club contro i Pooh ... mi voglio vendicare per le torture di anni e anni



Impresa ardua....ero ragazzino e mia nonna cantava piccola Ketty...dopo 40 anni sono ancora lì....


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> io...come mi diverto con te...con nessuno mai!
> 
> tiè Marì...e bada bene, questa è bellissima
> 
> ...


Tu sei un fetente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... uno di questi giorni ti mettero' tra gli indesiderati  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   postarmi un pezzo dei Pooh e' vera e profonda crudelta' mentale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non si fa, fetent ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ciao Giusy.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Impresa ardua....ero ragazzino e mia nonna cantava piccola Ketty...dopo 40 anni sono ancora lì....


Si si lo so ... hanno infettato genarazioni e generazioni con la loro musica


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei un fetente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi metterai negli indesiderati quando pioverà e non si bagnerà a terra...

(leggi presto che poi cancello prima che lo legga Carl....)


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mi metterai negli indesiderati quando pioverà e non si bagnerà a terra...
> 
> (leggi presto che poi cancello prima che lo legga Carl....)



TIE' l'ho immortalato il tuo messaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















A Carl poi gli faro' il riassuntino  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sta guardare la TIBBU'


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mi metterai negli indesiderati quando pioverà e non si bagnerà a terra...
> 
> (leggi presto che poi cancello prima che lo legga Carl....)



Azzz Iago me la levi una curiosità, ma sto Carl chi è.....il grande inquisitore?


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Azzz Iago me la levi una curiosità, ma sto Carl chi è.....il grande inquisitore?


... e' il mio Uomo da 25anni, poverino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vedi che deve sopportare da me e dai miei Amici


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' il mio Uomo da 25anni, poverino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOpsss chiedo venia....ho equivocato, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma a lui i Pooh piacciono?


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Azzz Iago me la levi una curiosità, ma sto Carl chi è.....il grande inquisitore?



no è 'O MARIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> OOOpsss chiedo venia....ho equivocato,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si, a lui piacciono


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no è 'O MARIT!!!!!!!!!



Grazie Iago, Marì aveva chiarito la cosa.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> OOOpsss chiedo venia....ho equivocato,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuoi SCHERZARE eh Fabrizio?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si, a lui piacciono



Tutto nella norma.....io sono interista 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....mia moglie milanista


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no è 'O MARIT!!!!!!!!!


... tu sempre a fare il punto della situazione, sempre a precisare (mi sa che ti adottero')


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si, a lui piacciono


BUSCIARD non dici mai la verita'


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tutto nella norma.....io sono interista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non corro questo pericolo, lo scanno se lo fa ... poi LUI tifa Napoli, per essere precisi


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non corro questo pericolo, lo scanno se lo fa ... poi LUI tifa Napoli, per essere precisi




Bella gente vi saluto, tengo qualcosina da fare ci si sente più tardi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Bella gente vi saluto, tengo qualcosina da fare ci si sente più tardi.


Ciao Fabrizio a presto.


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUSCIARD non dici mai la verita'




marì???

AVETE FINITO?????


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> marì???
> 
> AVETE FINITO?????



... maroooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ... mi mancano le parole  

	
	
		
		
	


	











  capisc a'me!


----------

